# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Shkrytezim per leje qendrimi

## inagjika

Për dy vjet kan jetuar me një njeri që e kam dashur me shpirt dhe me zemer dhe jam kujdes në mënyrën më të mirë për te. Në fillim mendova se kam takuar një njeri me te cillin une do te martohem, te formoje familje dhe te ndertoje nje jete se bashku ne Suedi ashtu sic kemi planifikuar para se ai u zhvendos ne Suedi bashke me mua. Por une isha gabim. Kam bere maksimumin tim per ta angazhuar ate ne shoqerine suedese, i kam ndihmuar ne gjuhen suedeze, i kam ndihmuar ate te gjeje praktik dhe vend pune, etj. Disa muaj pasi ai u transferua ketu ai filloi te ndryshoj, u be nje njeri aggressiv dhe shum i ndryshem. Ai nuk tregoj asnje interes ne shkoll te gjuhes, nuk donte ta mesoj gjuhen e vendit, nuk donte te kete femije etj. Me vone ai u be dhunshem, gjithnje e me i dhunshme nga dita ne dite. Krejt ja filloj me sharje dhe me fjale te keqija qe u zhvilluan ne kercenime dhe dhune fizike, dhe me pas kercnimi tij qe une nuk guxhoja ti tregoj askujt dhe as te therrras policine per dhunimet dhe kercenimet e tij. 
Me 26 maj ai mori lejen e qendrimit, te nesermen me 27 maj ai vendosi pa planifikim qe te shkojm ne Kosove me makine. Ne mbremje me 15 qershor ai me hodhi mua nga shtepia dhe shpjegoi se ai kishte nje grua tjeter ketu ne Kosove, pasi kishte planifikuar per ta marr ate ne Suedi edhe se ai me ka shfrytezuar mua per leje qendrimi ne Suedi. Ai me la ne rruge dhe me beri te qarte qe ne qofte se une ja therras policine ose perpiqna ta revokoje lejen e tij te qendrimit ai do te me mbys mua dhe familjen time. Une ne ate moment kam qene ne shok dhe e tmerruar nga fjalet dhe nuk dia ka te shkoj. Isha ne nje fshat 7 km larg nga qendra, por arrita ta gjej nje taxi qe me coi ne aeroportin e Prishtines, aty edhe blera nje bilete fluturimi per tu kthyer ne Suedi. Isha ne aeroport per ma shum qe 12 ore. 
Une e di se eshte e paligjshme per te shfrytezuar dike per nje leje qendrimi, gjithashtu edhe per dhunim dhe kercenim. Une kam pas frike dhe nuk kam pas guxim deri sod te therras policin. Por tani familja ime eshte ne ngjarje edhe jane pas meje. Une kam raportuar te gjitha dhunimet dhe kercenimet qe ai mi ka bere ne polici. Por une nuk mund te fle mire dhe qete duke ditur se ky njeri mund te vije ketu perseri dhe te beje dem mua dhe familjes time. Jam e tmerruar qe do te kthehet ne Suedi dhe te perpiqet te me shkaterroj jeten time. Ky njeri duhet te ndalet te mos shkel kurre token e vendeve te tjera pos Kosoves.

----------


## Busy Girl

Me vjen shume keq per te gjitha qe ke kaluar. Gjithashtu mendoj qe duhet ta kishe denoncuar ne kohen qe ai ka filluar me kercenime dhe dhune fizike.Me vjen keq qe druheni nga kercenimet e kota ne themi nje fjale qeni qe leh nuk kafshon dhe kta pseudotrimat nuk bejne gje tjeter vecse lehin.Shpresoj qe ti kesh kaluar tashme te gjitha

----------

